# Need 4 1 gram basket .



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Wow , can't seem to find a 4 1 gram basket any where.

I can't belive I hadn't tried this earlier when things get busy round mine with family and visitors I end up on coffee duty and I always seem to be grinding away . And as I was using my grinders and explaining why I need two different grinders it hit me.

One grind with the flat burr super jolly and then one with the conical Kony, Hence that's where I need the bigger basket.

The Reason i want to dose from the flat burrs first and then from the conical , that way as people drink thier drink it will start off one flavour at the beginning and be a different flavour at the end of the drink . (Genius)

Now I know what you're thinking smaller dose of each , but that doesn't work I have tried it , and you can't really distinguish the difference in the cup ,

and for those who don't have both types of grinder I guess you could use two types of different beans.

Just need to find the 4 1 gram bigger basket, any ideas ? Would like any advice as long as it's constructive .


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

You would need to dose the conical grinder first due it its particle distribution


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> You would need to dose the conical grinder first due it its particle distribution


I though that, but I wanted to bring the sweetness the Kony brings to the end of the drink.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Use a mix of decaf and normal then those who want a decaf drink can have one if you use a double spout and two cups, though you'll have to put the ground coffee in side by side not on top of each other. A piece of card can be used to separate the basket while you fill it.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

An Italian barista invented a basket that had a central divider to blend coffee s in the pf. I'm trying to find it


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Got to one minute in

I present you the solution

The blend wheel system


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

If you were doing split pours this might work badly


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Got to one minute in
> 
> I present you the solution
> 
> The blend wheel system


thats ok but I can't speak Spanish ,

and i though I was being original , where do I get one of those trophys from ? That would be good for my credibility


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Its not a trophy , its for steaming milk in


----------

